# Where are New England On-Road tracks?



## MobileMikeV (Aug 8, 2003)

I am an ex-oval racer looking to start up in on-road racing this coming spring/summer to prepare for next season. Before I start researching equipment, I would like to get a feel for any and all tracks in my area; I live in Warwick, RI

- Mike Voccola


----------

